# speaker volume is really low...



## natedogg319 (Aug 22, 2006)

i just took speakers from my old pc and put them on my new pc, but they are a TON quieter. anyone know why that is? im running Win xp pro sp2. asus m2n e motherboard.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I can think of two possible causes off the top of my head.

1) A level setting in the sound controllers advanced/mixer software control panel may be turned down.

2) I have seen some older PCs that could actually drive unamplified speakers with decent volume. Most if not all new PCs have line level and/or headphone outputs that need amplified speakers.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

quite possibly the second. Are your speakers amplified? ie. do you need to plug them into a USB / AC jack? In all likely hood if you took them from your old computer then no right?


----------



## natedogg319 (Aug 22, 2006)

my speakers arent amplified, they are cheap speakers that plug into any speaker or headphone jack. they work ok but they used to be WAY louder, and its dissapointing to spend 900 dollars on a PC and hear it may not be able to push them as hard as a computer from the year 2000.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

As above the old PC's of that era often had audio amplifiers built in, the speakers used were just that - speakers.

Nowdays PC's only have "line out" (not actually speaker out) that is designed to go into amplified speakers that have their own power source.


----------



## blaqDeaph (Nov 22, 2005)

Then you need to get yourself a set of amp'ed speakers. a cheap set should be in the range of $20-$30 that are probably much better than the ones you nicked off your old PC. in the mean while if you plugged a set of headphones in you should be able to hear nicely..


----------

